# Baki - Son of Ogre



## OmegaEnd (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi manga readers!

I'm a really big fan of the anime series "Baki The Grappler". And I'm a pretty big manga fan.^^ So I decided to look at have _sex_ with it for a manga that continues the story. I found Baki - Son of Ogre. At first I was a bit shocked about the drawing style...but the manga is so handsome I got used to it. 

Well I wanted to ask the guys who know this manga how they like/d it and if there are more chapters of this. I think there aren't only 38 chapters translated...so I wanted to ask you guys where I can also read this manga.
But I'm thankful for every comment I get from you guys.^^


----------



## OmegaEnd (Jul 18, 2008)

lol funny xD

I think I have to read New Grappler Baki. ^^


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2008)

Baki was a really good manga until Baki turned into some jackass superhuman that would beat all his opponents in 3 seconds.

I mean, anyone who read that Ali Jr. arc knows where I'm coming from, right?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2008)

yeh i wanted the transformation to yujiro level to have taken a beatdown from ali jr.  winning is fine, but atleast struggle.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 21, 2008)

the ali arc was bad enough, but what happened after made me stop reading

3 words:  praying mantis training


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, after the maximum tournament he always either beats his opponent instantly or gets the crap beaten out of him instantly. I read it for the other characters' fights. Don't know what you mean about the mantis training, though. Even if the concept was pretty retarded, it was nice seeing Baki struggle for a change.

By the way, Ali arc, wtf. Most anticlimatic final fight ever.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Aug 15, 2008)

hell yes, New Grappler was one of my favorite series!

Just caught up in this one, and its not quite as good as the 1st series, but then again, its only just begun!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

..fucking unchained,.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2008)

omg what did they do to Oliva's woman...

...

whyyy


----------



## Kakashisensay (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL.

I just laughed and laughed when they finally revealed her.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 18, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> the ali arc was bad enough, but what happened after made me stop reading
> 
> 3 words:  praying mantis training



You think thats bad? Recent arc is worse. >_> Dinosaur training. 

The baki comics are weird in that they're horrible... and yet I can't stop reading them. Although anything with Orochi Doppo is instant win.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh man, so many new releases, yay!


----------



## k1nj3 (Aug 22, 2008)

I love baki


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 18, 2008)

Pickle is a straight G


----------



## Exrael (Oct 22, 2008)

The art style is definitely original, but the series is hard to put down once you start, from any point! I wouldn't reread it, though. It's kind of like one of those things that stays with you, and that you don't exactly want to experience again.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone know of another group that might be doing scans?


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2008)

Oliva's pacman technique was quite, unique.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Nov 17, 2008)

zomg, updates!

chapter 88 - 96

Franky Special


----------



## Glued (Nov 17, 2008)

Zetsu is such an awesome character, it makes me feel sad that he has to play jobber.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2008)

This manga has reached a point where I find Baki to be the least interesting and most boring out of all the characters. 

Ugh...I really hope Pickle kicks his ass.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 18, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!!

Katsume vs Pickle was fucking amazing!!!

Most dramatic fight of the series by far


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks for the rep ben/ sarcasm

[cough] [cough]


----------



## FistofIron (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone been checking out the raws for Baki?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 31, 2008)

I have im on vol 16 of son of orge


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 13, 2009)

Baki vs pickle is happening now

Baki gave pickle his first concussion ever!
Even after pickle crushed bakis lungs and cause servere internal bleeding


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2009)

Lame. Jack should've beat Pickle.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree
Jack is by far the better hanma.

Jack taught pickle what fear was though


----------



## drunken lee (Aug 28, 2010)

do u guys know where i can get scans after the katsumi pickle fight


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2010)

drunken lee said:


> do u guys know where i can get scans after the katsumi pickle fight



Not scan but in Ritual Scan Forge there's an English trans section , I read that fight in that place about a year ago but  now it looks they stopped  .


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 29, 2010)

What do the scans go up to anyways?

And odds we ever see Baki fight Yujiro? And WIN?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 15, 2010)

Retsu just caught a beat down


----------



## YujiroHanma (Feb 5, 2011)

*Baki Son of Ogre is Back!*

As you all know, one of the greatest fighting manga/ anime ever made was Baki The Grappler.
As a hardcore fan of the series I was really disappointed when I discovered that the series was not under demand and thus the manga has stopped at 
Volume 16, Chapter 130.

So I've passed by this Blog, who scans the manga and writes the translation below it. It has skipped 40 chapters and began at chapter 170.
It's not much but it's better than nothing!

I just wanted to share it with all those fans who lost hope in finding any traces of what's left of future baki! 



Enjoy!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 6, 2011)

I..I..I...was at the part where BaKi is preparing to fight Pickl


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a shame that nobody seems to be translating this.


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 11, 2011)

*meh*



Sphyer said:


> It's a shame that nobody seems to be translating this.



I know right? 
This is one of the best fighting series of all time.
I guess anything of the best kind is under appreciated.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> I know right?
> This is one of the best fighting series of all time.
> I guess anything of the best kind is under appreciated.



Yeah it really is a shame. I think someone is translating it again though since a volume was just released some time ago.

On another note, I heard from a friend that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuujiro and Baki are already about to have their final fight in the manga currently and it's up to volume 29. If this is true then we're quite behind and are missing the really good shit


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 11, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah it really is a shame. I think someone is translating it again though since a volume was just released some time ago.
> 
> On another note, I heard from a friend that...
> 
> ...



WHAT?
Okay to be honest we had to go through alot just to see that fight.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

raw-bunko.com
They release Son of Ogre raws every week


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2011)

sonofogre blogspot?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 4, 2011)

Last time I read this manga, Pickle fucked up Katsumi. That's as far as it went and the chapters just stopped being released for some reason.

Can someone give me a run down of what's happened since then? Did Baki fight Pickle? How close is Baki to fighting against his father, Yujiro?


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 4, 2011)

Baki's fighting Yujiro now


----------



## Shozan (Oct 4, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Last time I read this manga, Pickle fucked up Katsumi. That's as far as it went and the chapters just stopped being released for some reason.
> 
> Can someone give me a run down of what's happened since then? Did Baki fight Pickle? How close is Baki to fighting against his father, Yujiro?



*Pickle vs. Jack Hanma*

First they do a "bite challenge", and Jack gets his jaw's flesh  stripped off, leaving his teeth and muscles. It appears Jack has taken  drugs once again, and he manages to hit Pickle many times while also  getting his right ear bitten off. Then, he get a clean hit from Pickle  with full power to the jaw, and get his jaw as well as his teeth and  parts of his cranium broken. 

However, he choose to continue to fight,  making Pickle run out of fear, but then Jack is K.O. once again, and  tied to the flag of a building. Upon learning this, Jack has a mental  breakdown.

*Pickle vs. Baki*

They fight for a while, it seems like Baki can win this one by scaring Pickle first when he project the image of a Super Dinosaur in front of Pickle. Pickle gets mad and histerycal and pummel down Baki ending the fight. He does not eat baki.

Baki is taken to hospital where Kureha see a tomography of Baki and he can't believe the Ogre image is in Baki Brain. Pickle recognizes Baki as some kind of equal and they say goodbye and pickle just go dressing as a human.

*Post Pickle Saga

*Baki start met a boy and basically stars training with an imaginary giant Mantis and Dinosaurs. Yujiro test his strength by killing the biggest Elephant. 

Restu travels to America and there he struggle a lil bit with a boxing champion but he wins and return to Japan with a lot of money.

and that's the last i had read....


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Baki's fighting Yujiro now



Holy Shit! if that's true.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 4, 2011)

It's from the current raws. They were mostly in a warm up stage, but it seems to be heating up.

Because the mangaka has worse pacing than Bleach, it's taking forever


----------



## hehey (Oct 21, 2011)

Does Baki ever rematch with Pickle?


----------



## Shozan (Nov 23, 2011)

I know i can't complain about the group that translate Son of Ogre but they just finished translating almost al volumes and keep them private!

that's just sad...


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 23, 2011)

Kaoru Hanayama said:


> I know i can't complain about the group that translate Son of Ogre but they just finished translating almost al volumes and keep them private!
> 
> that's just sad...



Its so they can make more money off people.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 25, 2011)

Bump...

so, for the fans that have not read all the chapters till now. Wild Fang Project (the gruop that scan and traslate the series) just publish in facebook that they sold all the current vols. to a free online page where you can read them.

That's the good news, the bad news is that they delete the facebook fan page without telling wich is the url of the site!

they're also releasing the last 2 vols. of Garouden! 

so if anyone know something let me know!


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Dec 27, 2011)

Charlotte could potentially solo the whole Gotei 13.

Found this earlier today before I went to work. Thought about it all day!! If you haven't read it yet, ENJOY!!!


----------



## Blade (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 27, 2011)

Did we really just skip ahead so many chapters? The last chapter translated was chapter 130, I believe. 

Nonetheless, it's great to see the manga again. I started watching the anime series in 2005, and I've been waiting ever since then to see Baki and Yujiro square off and have their rematch.

Yujiro needs to knock this punk ass kid the fuck out though.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 27, 2011)

i just want to say something, the leader of the WFP is just a greedy asshole. It's the way it is and obviusly that group is the only one that scan and translate de martial arts/fights mangas.

he's just a lousy and greedy guy who happens to know jap and happens to like this kind of series, if i could buy the translated mangas where i live or if i knew jap it would be ok but i can't and 98% of the fans of series like Baki or Garouden neither.


----------



## hehey (Dec 27, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Did we really just skip ahead so many chapters? The last chapter translated was chapter 130, I believe.



actually up to 148 has been translated....


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 7, 2012)

volume 32 for those interested


----------



## Raptorz (Jan 25, 2012)

Jack is a beast.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 7, 2012)

the fuck is going on?!


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2012)

What? 

The image cannot be seen.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 7, 2012)

Blade said:


> What?
> 
> The image cannot be seen.




now?


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2012)

Generally can you post the whole chapter?

Because it seems either Baki is beating him or Yujiro is ready to execute some crazy shit.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 7, 2012)

Blade said:


> Generally can you post the whole chapter?
> 
> Because it seems either Baki is beating him or Yujiro is ready to execute some crazy shit.



there you go!



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shozan (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2012)

Post just the link. It could be easier.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 7, 2012)

Blade said:


> Post just the link. It could be easier.


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 7, 2012)

On Son of Ogre volume 18 right now and going to do a big ass marathon over the next few days to catch up to the big fight. 

I almost forgot just how awesome this manga is.


----------

